# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Aquarium projects

## aquazeebo

Hi

I just want to introduce myself. My name is Radek Wątorski and I am from Poland.
Soon i would like to show you all some of my DIY projects. I hope you will like them. :wink: 
I like this forum very much, till now i have been just looking and reading, but i am going to change it. I'm going to bring something to this forum and maybe help if i can.

Greatings from Poland

Radek

----------


## timebomb

> I'm going to bring something to this forum and maybe help if i can.


Radek,

I think that's a really great idea. If you can bring some interesting projects to this forum, I will either host them on my main web site or archived them in the "Interesting Posts" forum where they can be accessed easily by other forum users. 

I have to say the only thing I know about Poland is they started the "Solidarity" movement. This forum has many users from all over the world and now it looks like we are going to have some "Solidarity" here too, thanks to Radek  :Laughing: 

By the way, Radek, I don't mean to be rude, but why is there a tail in the "a" in "Wątorski"?

Loh K L

----------


## aquazeebo

> By the way, Radek, I don't mean to be rude, but why is there a tail in the "a" in "Wątorski"?
> 
> Loh K L


In polish language we have letters like: ą, ę, ż, ź, ś, ć, ł, ń and other . Those are letters with diacritics . Polish language is one of the most hard to learn  :Laughing:  the letter in my surname "ą" is spelt like "on". Simple isn't it?
And you are not rude.  :Laughing:  
Radek

----------


## FC

Radek,

I had a good colleague and a good friend who were both born in Poland but had migrated to Germany many years ago.

I met the colleague in South Korea where we worked together for 2 projects in 2 cities in 2001. During the free time, he shared with me alot of interesting life experiences from Germany to Africa to Korea.

As for the good friend, I met him in Germany while I was there for work in 1997. He lives in Tuebingen, a very nice University town with a very historic and owesome market square. During Summer, I helped him to build an Ikea kitchen for his wife in 2 days, we had very interesting time. We still write to each other.

I look forward to your contribution here.

----------


## RonWill

> In polish language we have letters like: ą, ę, ż, ź, ś, ć, ł, ń and other . Those are letters with diacritics . Polish language is one of the most hard to learn


... and I'm glad you can speak English! :wink: 

Radek, welcome to the forum. I like diy-ing stuffs for my fishy needs and look forward to your projects.

Like I always say, "Good things happen when we put our heads together".

----------


## aquazeebo

Thank you all for a warm welcome  :Laughing:  
I think this is the best and the most nice forum of all.
I'll try to do my best to show most interesting DIY projects. 



Radek

----------


## A.Rashid

Welcome Radek,

good to have you here to share your knowledge as well as experience with us here in this forum... and if I am not mistaken we do share one thing in common ... same colour flag except yours are inverted and without the crescent and the 5 stars like we have...

----------


## aquazeebo

> same colour flag except yours are inverted and without the crescent and the 5 stars like we have...


Yes you are right. But it is strange? All my life i thought that your colour flag are inverted hmmm  :Laughing:  How could I be so wrong?  :Laughing:  

white
red

Radek

----------

